# I need some music recommendations: Electronic, Beethoven, Carter, Early Music...



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi all,

I am feeling a bit tapped out on the music I'm listening to. I need some fresh material to digest. I'm interested in getting some recommendations (including specific recordings) on any of the following:


Electronic Music
A Lesser Known Beethoven Piano Sonata
Something by Elliott Carter
Early Music
Something by Bach
21st Century Stuff you Really Love
Shostakovich
Debussy
Schubert Lieder
Something Random

Help a brother out!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

20centrfuge said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am feeling a bit tapped out on the music I'm listening to. I need some fresh material to digest. I'm interested in getting some recommendations (including specific recordings) on any of the following:
> 
> ...


Electronic Music -- La légende d'Eer 
Lesser Known Beethoven Piano Sonata op 27/1
Something by Elliott Carter -- Brass quintet
Early Music -- Ordo Virtutem (Hildergad) (The Maria Jonas CD), Machaut motets (Hilliard)
Something by Bach -- The six trio sonatas
21st Century Stuff you Really Love -- Horatiu Radulescu's String Quartet No. 4, Ferneyhough's quartet 6, 
Shostakovich -- op 147, symphony 14 (Teodor Currentzis)
Debussy -- Pelléas et Mélisande
Schubert Lieder -- Winterreise (Hynninen/Gothonen maybe) 
Something Random -- Stockhausen Stimmung, Cage's Song Books, some late Feldman

You really should think of trying some renaissance music too.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Guillaume Connesson - Cosmic Trilogy
Ludwig van Beethoven - Trio for Flute, Piano and Bassoon, WoO 37
Dmitri Shostakovich - 24 Preludes and Fugues, Op. 87
Debussy - Fantaisie pour Piano & Orchestre 
J.S. Bach - Wer nur den lieben Gott läßt walten, BWV 93
Charpentier - Vêpres à la Vierge
Arnold Bax - Symphony No.6


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Random: Rachmaninoff Symphony #1


----------



## APL (Oct 27, 2018)

Shohstakovich String Quartets (my favourits), Piano concertos, Violin sonatas, and concertos.

Alkan, Borodin Chamber works

I hope I could help a little.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

1) Debussy: Sonatas & Trios Cello Sonata, Violin Sonata, Sonata for viola, flue and harp, Syrinx for solo flute
Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Edgar Moreau (cello), Gerard Caussé (viola), Marie-Pierre Langlamet (harp)
Release Date: 3rd Nov 2017
Label: Erato
Length: 65 minutes

2) Music for the 100 Years' War
The Binchois Consort, Andrew Kirkman
Label: Hyperion
Release Date: 31st Mar 2017

3) Saariaho: Chamber Works for Strings, Vol. 1
Minna Pensola (violin), Anna Laakso (piano), Atte Kilpelainen (viola), Marko Myohanen (electronics), Antti Tikkanen (violin), Tomas Djupsjobacka (cello), Kaija Saariaho (electronics)
Meta4
Release Date: 29th Jul 2013
Label: Ondine
Length: 71 minutes

4) Elliott Carter: Piano Concerto & Variations for Orchestra
Ursula Oppens (piano)
Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra, Michael Gielen
Label: New World
Length: 44 minutes

5) Bach Violin Concerti in Am and E, Gubaidulina In tempus praesens
Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin)
Trondheim Soloists, London Symphony Orchestra, Valery Gergiev
Release Date: 7th Oct 2008
Label: DG
Length: 63 minutes

For some reason, I couldn't post images here. The first four here are in my shopping basket at Presto Music, I own the Gubaidulina. I've heard the Carter and Saariaho on Spotify, the Debussy I have on various other cds but this cd was very well reviewed. Music of the 100 years' War sounds intriguing, I've only heard a sample on Presto, it's not available on Spotify Canada.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I don't know what you know already or even what you like but these are some CDs I've enjoyed this year that I feel I could recommend to anyone with open ears.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Electronic Music:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

A lesser known Beethoven Sonata: "The Tempest"


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Something by Elliott Carter:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Early Music: Hildegard von Bingen "O Jerusalem" (first track only)


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Something by Bach:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

21st Century stuff I really love:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Shostakovich:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Debussy:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Schubert lieder:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Something random:


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

I suggest anything recent by Murail, I think he's been on a roll...

Shostakovich










This for the Dorliac










Debussy by Inghelbrecht



















Something random: Berlioz


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Try Elliott Carter Vol 7 on the Bridge label. Lots of good pieces on this CD. 

For some early music the Madrigals of Gesualdo on Naxos are recommended.

For Bach I like the organ works. The complete set by Marie Claire Alain, or the single Sony CD by E. Power Biggs

For Debussy try the piano piece The Sunken Cathedral, or The Martyrdom Of St Sebastien conducted by Michael Tilson Thomas.

Shostakovich Piano Quintet, and concerto by Martha Argerich on Warner Classics.

21 Century selection is the Fagerlund & Aho Bassoon Concertos CD on BIS I'm listening to right now.

Random? Ligeti Project 5 disc set on Teldec label.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Electronic / Non Classical

If you like ambient & sequencer driven stuff -> Steve Roach 
In these genres this man is on a level of his own and he just keeps on going.


----------



## Euler (Dec 3, 2017)

Electronic Music -- La création du monde, Bernard Parmegiani
A Lesser Known Beethoven Piano Sonata -- Op. 7 in E-flat major
Something by Elliott Carter -- Clarinet Quintet (Neidich w/ Juilliard Quartet)
Early Music -- Josquin's Miserere
Something by Bach -- Die Auferstehung und Himmelfahrt Jesu, C.P.E. Bach 
21st Century Stuff you Really Love -- Ma'mounia, Heinz Holliger
Shostakovich -- either of the C minor symphonies (4 & 8)
Debussy -- Estampes
Schubert Lieder -- Winterreise sung by a tenor (e.g. Güra, Prégardien, Kobow)
Something Random -- Anode, Otomo Yoshihide


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I always like to find out for myself what to listen to. If I want recommendations, I can easily find out what's hot from online magazines, labels and other sites that I subscribe to or like on facebook. I sometimes get ideas on this forum too and other times I do "marathon listening", f.ex. all Shostakovich quartets or Beethoven symphonies or lesser known things like CPE Bach keyboard concertos. It's all fantastic! And search for "Silver Apples of the Moon"


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

millionrainbows said:


> Early Music: Hildegard von Bingen "O Jerusalem" (first track only)


You are going to get me hooked on this music. I already have listened to a bit of Hildegard von Bingen and liked it. I know there is a choice set of about 10 CDs out there too!


----------



## Schoenberg (Oct 15, 2018)

Beethoven piano sonata: No. 9
Something by Bach: 3rd Solo Bach Violin sonata.
21st Century: Any of the Schoenberg string quartets.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Everyone has a different favorite lesser known Beethoven piano sonata. Mine is the C-major Opus 2 No. 3, which is an absolute gem.

I second any of Munch's Berlioz with the BSO.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone. I'm thrilled to work through all of this.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

21st century ... Hans Abrahamsen's 'let me tell you'






My video link isn't showing so...


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I second the Abrahamsen piece above - it seems quite special. And I forgot this highly recommendable, rewarding and fascinating disc:


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Cambreling's Messiaen has been re-reissued










This collection has some early performances that sound definitive to me so long Boulez and Karajan










Faure by Germaine-Thyssens










Back to Messiaen and his organ music, which I seem to be playing every day right now.










Messiaen's own recordings are also recommended, though a bit rough...

And one more lurker from Munch


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> You are going to get me hooked on this music. I already have listened to a bit of Hildegard von Bingen and liked it. I know there is a choice set of about 10 CDs out there too!


The Sequentia recordings with Barbara Thorton have been reissued in box sets twice now. Both reissues sold out quickly and became high price collector's items on Amazon. I was fortunate to find a copy of the last reissue at Amoeba on Haight Street. Hard to imagine anybody doing it better.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

philoctetes said:


> Hard to imagine anybody doing it better.


Well there's this. Up to now I've not been a great fan of Hildegard's extreme ambitus in melismas, which to me sounds crude, but I thought this was astonishingly good. Jonas has worked on applying some new thinking about the pitch implications of the manuscripts and the result seems to me very much more agreeable. Anyway if you get a chance to hear it I'd appreciate your impressions. For me it's been one of the major highlights of the year's new releases.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks Mandryka, Starting my morning with this. In the first five minutes I heard several dissonant moments and a modulation into the first instrumental section. Nice singing. Sequentia's OV was not one of their best either, so this is welcome.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

philoctetes said:


> Thanks Mandryka, Starting my morning with this. In the first five minutes I heard several dissonant moments and a modulation into the first instrumental section. Nice singing. Sequentia's OV was not one of their best either, so this is welcome.


Wait till you hear the flute as the voice of the devil!


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> Wait till you hear the flute as the voice of the devil!


I thought Ian Anderson had taken over...


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

By the way, I saw Sequentia quite recently in London do a show based on Beowulf. I'm interested in what they're up to at the moment, though sometimes the sound is a bit too big and rhetorical for my taste. There's a CD based on Boethius which came out recently which I explore on and off.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

1. A Lesser Known Beethoven Piano Sonata: Here are three:













: although the Piano Sonata No. 27, Op. 90 wasn't lesser known to Franz Schubert, who I suspect was deeply influenced by this work, as it even sounds like Schubert composed parts of it.

2. Something by Elliott Carter: "Symphonia: sum fluxae pretium spei", conducted by Oliver Knussen: 




& his Violin Concerto:













3. Early Music:

Josquin Des Prez motet: "Inviolata, integra, et casta es Maria", and other motets, performed by the Orlando Consort: 




Guillaume Dufay motet: "Flos florum": 




Thomas Tallis: motets--Spem in Alium & Miserere nostri:














(My favorite recording of the Miserere--by the Magnificat choir, led by Phillip Cave, isn't on You Tube.)

William Bryd--"Ye Sacred Muses" (elegy written upon the death of Thomas Tallis, who was Byrd's teacher):










4. Something by Bach: Cantata BWV 19--the fugal opening is mind blowing, I'd suggest that you turn up the volume:










5. 21st Century Stuff you Really Love: There hasn't been any music composed in the 21st century that I "really love", but there have been a number of works that I like a lot, such as Magnus Lindberg's Violin Concerto no. 1:














& Per Norgard's String Quartet No. 10 "Harvest Timeless" (2005), dedicated to the Kroger Quartet: 




Almost in the 21st century:

Einojuhani Rautavaara String Quintet "Unknown Heavens" ("Les Cieux Inconnues") (1998): 




John Tavener "Eternity's Sunrise" (1997): 




6. Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 4 in D, Op. 83 (here are three recordings of it, by the Fitzwilliam SQ, the Borodin Quartet, and Danel Quartet--I like all three):



























7. Debussy:

Images book 1, "Reflets dans l'eau": played by Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli: 




Reverie, played by Samson François: 




Etudes, played by Noël Lee: 




3 Nocturnes for orchestra: Montreal S.O., conducted by Charles Dutoit: 




Jeux--Sinfonieorchester Des Sudwestfunks - Baden Baden, conducted by Ernest Bour: 




Sonata for Flute, Viola, & Harp:



















8. Schubert Lieder:

"Ave Maria", sung by Elly Ameling: 



"Der Hirt auf dem Felsen", translated, "The Shepherd on the Rock", D. 965:










9. Something Random:


----------

